

Indo-European Languages Originated in Anatolia, Research Suggests - pwg
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/08/120823175406.htm

======
tokenadult
Submission two weeks ago of news story developed with original reporting on
this same finding:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4426010>

